# Gotta give this cold weather fishing a try



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

I can't take it any longer. All this talk of fishing gives me cabin fever!  I have tomorrow off, so I'm packin' up my stuff and headin to one of my fishin holes. In all my years of fishing, I've never fished in January. I figure I'll take some crawlers, wax worms, and minnows if I can get my hands on some. 

A question to all you winter fishman: How deep should I fish? I'm going after anything, but I'm focusing on gills. I figure they would be the easiest. One of my fishing books has a couple of pages on seasonal movements of fish. According to it, the fish stay scatterred early in the winter, then as the ice and snow get thickens, the fish tend to move towards the top of the water where there is more oxygen. 

Would the fish be deeper, where the warmer water is, or would the meltoff and the recent rains bring them closer to the surface? I'm planning on just just using the old hook, sinker, and bobber setup. Any input would be greatly appreciated.....and you can tell me if you think I would be better off just staying home!  Thanks.

Catslammer out.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just go and try different things! start deep, and move shallower, if you can find structure, then thast a good place to start.


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Well, that wasn't as good of an idea as I thought. I got there around mid day after the rain quite, just to find out the lake was still frozen over. . There were 2 little breaks in the ice so I lauched a couple of lines into those for awhile. Then it started to rain and I bailed once I started to get cold. 

Catslammer out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Most all of the fish I have been marking have been deep and around some type of structure.


----------

